# Major rescue of persians in Kent area



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Local cat charity is desparate for food/toy/blanket/litter donations after rescueing 50 persians

See here

Sanctuary Persian rescue - Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Omg those poor cats. 

Were they rescued from the one place - such as a cat collector that couldn't cope or from a kitten farmer? :cursing:

I hope they all get loving homes eventually.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Poor cats!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh god thats awful - those poor beautiful cats  

I know the credit crunch affects people in all sorts of ways, but it does not excuse the state those cats were in.

I hope they all find loving homes very soon - its a shame i live too far away


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

52 Persians?? And numerous Chinchillas and a Moggy...Disgracefull 

Those poor poor cats, they are all beautifull and I really hope they are all rehomed to kind, caring people who will treat them well for the reast of their lives.

If I were closer I would help out with socialising, grooming and food and stuff 
And i'd end up wanting one!

Credit to the rescue home who are doing so much for them.


----------



## animalmad2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi
How are the cats getting on?
Have you been able to rehome any yet ?.Persians are lovely cats ,wish i lived nearer to as i would have offered to help out too .


----------



## PoshPussRescue (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Animal Mad, re these persians at Celia Hammond. I contacted CHT to offer help by mentioning these darlings on my website and referred a few people there but apparently they only want to home in a twenty mile radius of their rescue. They are in good hands anyway. It is good to know they are now safe hands and and I am sure they will end up with safe homes soon.


----------

